# 65 GTO Front suspension



## Indy1K (May 16, 2008)

My son and I just got and will be restoring a 65 GTO Hrdtp 4sp. His first, my second 65. Had one in High school way too long ago. We are new to the forum and may ask a lot of dumb questions, so please be patient, thanks.
First question I had was about front suspension. We want to put disk brakes up front and dont know whether to go with a drop spindle or stock height and what about springs, stock or 1,2, or 3 inch drop? We are looking for good handling and performance. The car will be restored close to stock. We will probably run radial tires though. Any recommendations or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks to all.
Kevin and Joseph in Indy
:cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to GTOforum, 

*Hotchkis Sport Suspension * has everything you need.

I would go with their 12" disc package and the 1" lowered springs up front and 1" lowered springs for the rear. I have the 1" drop sport suspension on my 66 with the stock drum brakes and wish the front was 1" lower.

The 11 and 12" front disc package will give almost an inch of drop as well.

I have a 4 wheel disc setup on the 67 and would strongly suggest that you upgrade to a 67 or newer dual master cylinder and proportioning valve.

Good luck with the restoration,


----------



## rbpwrd240 (Mar 19, 2007)

I am also restoring a 65 gto and the hotchkis kit looks amazing. It is expensive but worth every penny. I am also looking into how i want to deisgn my ride. Remembering that a rake looks cool but in the turns makes the car push. Then with a throttle snap it can be shoved into a snapping overstear situation. Suspension is very complex and can be affected by many things. I can give an overview of my limited understanding here and then need it later or i can add a new blog to my web site and you can read it there. 
Ramirez Racing

Good luck on your project i should have the post up tonight.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Anyone can put a suspension kit on and make them handle good, it takes a real man to drive these beasts the way they are.


----------



## Indy1K (May 16, 2008)

Thanks guys,
We are sandblasting the chassis this week. Alot of cracks and bad repairs on the rear coil/shock crossmember where the driver side rail and the crossmember meet. Looks like a need to to some welding. 
For the suspension, I dont think I can afford the Hotchkis stuff. I will probably go with the 11" drilled disc conversion kit with 2" drop spindles, "OPG" also has the full front end suspension poly kit and the rear suspension kit as well. New 1" drop springs front and rear. This kit also comes with the Sway bars.
Comments please?

Thanks,
Kevin and Joseph


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Anyone can put a suspension kit on and make them handle good, it takes a real man to drive these beasts the way they are.


You tell 'em Rukee. I love the way my '67 handles and it has NO power steering. Regards, Paul.:agree


----------



## Indy1K (May 16, 2008)

*Makin Progress*

Hi All, 
Wanted to send along an update and let you know I have a great 15 year old mig welder. We had to cut out and grind down all the work the three stooges did on the chassis. The rear crossmember was welded in with 1/4" bar stock and out of alignment by more than an inch on the left and 1/2" on the right. Between the rust and the racing stress cracking, there wasnt much good steel on the left rail and crossmember joint. We cut new 3/16" plate and partnered them in. Joseph did most of the welding. Por 15 coat is on. Tomorrow we put on the chassis cote and start re assembly.
Some pics on the progress.:cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Indy1K said:


> Hi All,
> Wanted to send along an update and let you know I have a great 15 year old mig welder. We had to cut out and grind down all the work the three stooges did on the chassis. The rear crossmember was welded in with 1/4" bar stock and out of alignment by more than an inch on the left and 1/2" on the right. Between the rust and the racing stress cracking, there wasnt much good steel on the left rail and crossmember joint. We cut new 3/16" plate and partnered them in. Joseph did most of the welding. Por 15 coat is on. Tomorrow we put on the chassis cote and start re assembly.
> Some pics on the progress.:cheers


You guys are doing a great job, which poly kit are you using on the rear control arms?


----------



## Indy1K (May 16, 2008)

Randy, 
We bought the complete Edelbrock kit. New everything except sway bars, still have to get those. The kit was #5294 I think.
Kevin


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I used energy bushings on both of my cars, If that was your choice I was going to give you a heads up their kits have the wrong thrust washers for the lower rear control arms. Edelbrock is a good kit.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks good to me also. Can you send Joseph to Long Island to do some welding for me???:cheers Eric


----------



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

Since you're playing with springs Indy, here's a shot of where I just picked mine up. Tiger Stadium is in the background. The REAL Tiger Stadium. Won't be for much longer!

What are you painting over the POR15 with? Did you have to scuff it first? 









[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Indy1K (May 16, 2008)

Hey Guys,
We put the Edelbrock complete rear suspension kit in the back. This kit is awesome. Went in like a charm, but is not for a novice. The details in the instructions are very light. The eibach springs drop standard height by 1.3 inches front and rear. 
The POR 15 on the chassis was two stage as recommended by the manufacturer. First was the POR 15 semi black standard paint. Then, within 24 hours, we applied the chassis kote. No intermediate prep required if you do it within 24 hours. It is supposed to be gloss black but it is more of a satin finish. Thats fine though. I really didnt want it glossy underneath.
Eric, yes, I do remember spending alot of time on So. Conduit Boulevard and the Cross Bay Parkway Bridge. More updates later.

Cheers,
Kevin -Indy1k


----------

